# Winpower xenon lamps installed but need help



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I bought a pair of Winpower headlamps from a fellow user here. The euro switch is suppose to be included but I couldn't find it in the box so I'm waiting for his response. Anyway, I had the chance to install them after installing laminx on them. They look great however when I turn on the headlights the high beam indicator is always on on the gauge cluster. Also I'm not sure if it is indeed using high beams. I can flash the lights and I think the same bulbs come on. Any thoughts on this? I also replaced the license plate bulbs while I was at it. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

It does look like they are on high all the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

If you locate any of the Winpower ads on Ebay, you can contact them from the 'ad site' and explain
your problem to them. They are very good at getting back to people quickly. It may require you to
open the back of the pods and make sure there are no loose connections, which was something I
experienced. As you pull slightly on the wires I found one that had to be tighened and that solved my
problem which involved only one brite working.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

Thanks. I found an email on their site. Hopefully I'll get a response. Is it just one bulb for low and high?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

vincenzo said:


> Thanks. I found an email on their site. Hopefully I'll get a response. Is it just one bulb for low and high?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe there are dual wire connections for both the 'high' and 'low' bulbs. I think the combo with 
the white wire was for the 'high' bulb. They told me it should be accompanied by blue wire but I
found the only combo with a white wire had a black wire accompanied with it.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I was hoping I found the issue after finding the red wire not seated properly in the harness because of something in the way. But that wasn't the case. Still on high beams.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

You should carefully pull out all the 'squished together' wires & plugs in the pod and, one by one,
make sure that firm connections are done to all of them by pulling slightly on the wires to see if
they need a better inserted fitment before carefully 'squishing' them back into the pad. If you come
across any free standing, unconnected wires, look for a connector that may have totally dislodged
itself and if so, snap it back in. If you can, also check any bulb connected sockets to make sure they
are properly seated. Other than the above info, Winpower would have to get involved to try and zero
in on the cause of your problem. Good luck !


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I contacted a Mark from Winpower and he refused to provide "after sales services" he says because I did not buy from them.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

As I look at your photo, it seems that the DRL (small round light) is working but nothing seems to
be emitted from the larger round bulb that is for the main light and the high-beam when you 
use the 'stalk'. Is this the case for both the passenger and driver's side?


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

Actually that photo is with the light switch off. So just DRLS are running. If I pull the stalk with the switch off the brights come on.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

vincenzo said:


> Actually that photo is with the light switch off. So just DRLS are running. If I pull the stalk with the switch off the brights come on.


I assume the DRL's are OK on both your driver's side and passenger side? If only one of your main
lights isn't working I would lean toward it being a bulb or connection problem inside that pod. But if
both sides are afflicted with the same problem, I would think that the odds of it being the main bulb
or connection on each individual side is a bit remote. Not to say it couldn't be, but usually you don't
have both bulbs going bad at the same time.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

Yes. Both DRLS are functioning properly. My only issue seems to be both bulbs are on high when I turn them on. I'm going to put the stock halogens on and see if it still functions properly. That should eliminate the fuse question.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm wondering if the car your lights came out of was like mine, in that it was connected
for the fog lamps as well. Since you don't have the fog lamps, is it possible that the 
connection in your pod should not have this connection in place? I would think that if
you're missing one feature that I'm not, one less connection should be the case, leaving
you with one unconnected clip. As I stated previously, Winpower told me that the 'blue
and white combo' wires were for the 'high beams'.........and the 'blue and black' combo
wires were for the low beams. There was also a brown wire connection in mine that may
have been for the fog lamps. If you have the browns attached into a clip, maybe you should
try disconnecting them.

P.S. - If your lights came from a Euro owner, there is also the possiblilty that other modifications
to the wire connections might have to be done for U.S.A. cars.

Also, if none of the above helps your problem, I remember 'early on' when the Winpower lights
were offered, there was a guy who's name I believe was Ed or Edward who was offering the
Winpower lights in a group buy. If you could get someone to locate his E-mail address in Canada,
I'm sure he could give you tech info similar to what Winpower gives.

IMPORTANT ! Found the email address for Edward - [email protected] - If you are able to
reach him, give him as much info as possible.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

Yes. The previous owner did have fog lamps on his beetle and a euro switch which he forgot to send to me. I'm wondering if the euro switch will make a difference. I had to get a euro switch for my OEM HIDs before on my MKIV GTI. I don't know how the fog lamps are wired so I don't know if it's relevant to the high beam issue. I've pulled out the wires and made sure everything is seated properly but it's raining so I haven't tested it out yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

With regard to the 'Euro' switch. My 2012 Turbo Beetle didn't need one for my lights to
work properly and I don't believe Winpower states it as a requirement for their lights
to simply 'plug and play' in 2.5 'base' Beetles. I am curious to know what this guy Ed
says, if you are able to converse with him.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

In the meantime I disconnected the high beam plugs.









So it's on low now but the high beam indicator is still on on the gauge cluster. The right is also warmer than the right. Most likely 4300k while the driver's side is 5000k. That's an easy fix though. The photo below shows the right side with brights on.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Since the 'stalk' is supposed to illuminate in the cluster when pressed on.....and then go out
when you reverse the direction of the 'stalk', I'm wondering if there is an internal 'mechanical'
part that is defective.......or if it needs some form of a re-set via vag com to perform properly?


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I'm thinking vag com may be needed here. I connected the stock halogen earlier and the stalk for the bright beams are functioning just fine. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

the light on the Pass side are on high
driver side are on Low....


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

PooLeArMor said:


> the light on the Pass side are on high
> driver side are on Low....


If one side has a 5000K bulb, and the other 4300K, you will definitely get different
illumination. The 4300K also don't give off the white light that the 5000K's do.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

vincenzo said:


> I'm thinking vag com may be needed here. I connected the stock halogen earlier and the stalk for the bright beams are functioning just fine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I was told by Winpower that the proper aftermarket bulb,harness connectors would have to be 35W,
D2H. Those are the ones I mentioned in the Ebay ad - Item # 181503015759. Only saw all the
specifics they mentioned on that one Ebay ad.

Since the above ad doesn't have any 5000K bulbs being available, I was able to find through Google
another site in Hong Kong - www.dhgate.com - If you plot in their 1tem # 182583421, you will see
the bulbs listed from 3000K to 10000K. If you do order from them, make sure to send a notation as
to what color temperature you desire. If you don't specify, they will send you 6000K. Again, the proper
bulbs are 12V 35W D2H Xenon.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

Thanks. I had a look at the ebay link and I did notice 5000k wasn't an option. I'll have a look at that other one. Thanks for the useful info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I have a question about that item on eBay though. What are the two other wires on the left? The black and red ones. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

vincenzo said:


> I have a question about that item on eBay though. What are the two other wires on the left? The black and red ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My mechanic told me they are not needed in our set-up, for they are only needed with regard to
standard headlights.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I love the look of the lights. Now if I can just figure out why they stay on bright when turned on.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I finally got the euro lights in the mail however it doesn't solve my constant bright beam issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

vincenzo said:


> I finally got the euro lights in the mail however it doesn't solve my constant bright beam issue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It seems that your only problem is that whereas I can manipulate the stalk to activate...and
deactivate the brites.....you cannot. Could it be possible that the problem is in the mechanism
of the stalk itself and a part in it isn't able to deactivate the brites like normal lights are able
to do? If so, I would think that a skilled mechanic could tell you if you need to get into the area
of the steering column that has a control 'on-off' switch activated by the stalk.

If I get a chance sometime later this week I will run the problem by this 'old time' ace mechanic
friend I have. Did see him, on occasion, opening up and working on steering columns and perhaps
he can suggest what needs to be done. If there is an 'on off' switch in there, it probably is broken.
If I were you I would see if VW Parts can tell you if such a part exists for the car.

Also, you might gain expert info by posting your problem in the 'Technical VW/Audi' section, under the 
'Lighting' category further down the page.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

The stalk is actually fine. If I put the stock halogens on brights operate properly. If I pull the stalk with the bixenons on the lights do come on right now since I disconnected the bright harnesses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

